# I have a problem



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My loft is divided in two-one side for fancies and one side for homers. I wanted to put my not-so-baby frillback (born first of Feb.) and her mate (or just bff at this point) out with the fancies for some fresh air and sunshine. The cock bird is a lesser male homer who was being picked on by the alpha male so I brought him in as company for the frillback. 

My problem is that when I put them in with the fancies, he "drives" her mercilessly! Also picking fights with every other cockbird in there! Now I'm beginning to think this cockbird picks fights he can't finish! He's also very loving and careful of the hen when they're inside. The other birds accept the hen when she's out there alone but not the cock. I could put him in a cage out there but would kind of defeat the point of a little more exercise.

I could be wrong but I think he gets really nervous having his hen around other males and that's what all this extreme driving is about. Will he eventually relax or should I just lock the others up when he's there? It would be nice if he could learn to socialize but may not be in his personality!


----------

